# March madness brackets



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Those that are interested in competing in the annual NCAA brackets feel free to join in.
Here is the link

http://tournament.fantasysports.yah...nprivategroup_assign_team?GID=13053&P=hunters

if it asks for a password it is

hunters

Good luck to all and don't forget to name your bracket the same as your user name on here so we can tell each other apart.
You can not fill them out until the 17th of March, so don't forget to go back and fill out your brackets


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Games start this weekend, so let everybody know and fill out those brackets!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm in. I never do very good, but its lots of fun...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

man i missed this one


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> man i missed this one


Everyone did. I read that there were over 3 million people that participated in Yahoo brackets alone, and only 9 of them picked the Final Four correctly.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to all those who participated this year.

Rank Bracket--------1------2-----3----4---Semis-----Finals------Points----Possible Pts
1 cat's dartboard--22----24----12---8-----16---32 (Louisville)----114----114
2 Produece-------23-----16----12---8-----16---32 (Louisville) ---107----107
3 SvMoose-------22-----14----12---8-----16---32 (Louisville)----104----104
4 mikevanwilder---21-----22----16---8-----16---0 (Indiana)-------83-----83
5 *Grunt_smacker-19-----20----4---8------0----0 (Indiana)-------51-----51
6 Wind In His Hair--19----16----8----0-----0-----0 (Gonzaga)------43-----43

Congrats to the lucky ones who didn't get to busted out early on this year!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for running it for us this year. It was quite a tournament. Lets do it again next year!


----------

